# seedbanks



## stein_free (Feb 2, 2007)

hey  ,  well i've been growing for a few years now and have been successfull. with what i've learned and my own teachnics, its been great. i'v always just used good bag seed or what i got from a freind, now that i have some exsperience  and a good success rate i would like to invest in some hibryd feminized seeds i've read a few articles on this (seedbanks)  and if theres some one who could direct me or even help me  i would be very greatfull. these would be for indoor, soil medium.


----------



## night501 (Feb 2, 2007)

i would watch getting femenized seeds. 
iv never experienced it but from what i have read they are more likely to go hermie since they take fem seeds from a hermie plant. i cant find the post i read where this was discussed but it was good reading.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi, stein...I like seedbay[dot]com; I've made 2 purchases and have been satisfied. My last [which I haven't used yet] was a 4-pack of fem seeds. Oh, and they threw in some freebies on both orders!  Hope you have good success, too...
:farm: 
Nelson


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 2, 2007)

I would also have to say to take real good reading and understanding on feminized seeds. Feminized seeds are for the Hydrophonic growers, because they have alot to lose as far as germinated 40% males. For a regular home grower, recomend u not using these because unlilke the hydrophonic grower, They have proper timing and equipment on preventing Hermies. But the ratio on female to hermie is about 3/10.


----------



## stein_free (Feb 3, 2007)

yea i need to do some more reading and understandig of the fem seeds. ya know i thought the hermies were caused mainly from plant stress, but coming from femie seed could be true cuz its messin with their hormones.anyway back to the books  lol


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 5, 2007)

stein_free said:
			
		

> yea i need to do some more reading and understandig of the fem seeds. ya know i thought the hermies were caused mainly from plant stress, but coming from femie seed could be true cuz its messin with their hormones.anyway back to the books lol


 
I never thought of it that way, but it does make sense. If you do an "experiment", let us know your results. Happy reading! 

Nelson

PS: Boy, could I make a snide remark about females and hormones, but will let it go...


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, on my first grow I germd 14 seeds and 10 made it to flower... all ten turned out to be female with no signs of hermie.  Do remember it was my first grow and I did stress the **** out of them.


----------

